# mk4 dash cup holder removal



## MarksManB (Jul 2, 2002)

Anyone have pics, tips, or tricks on getting the dashboard cup holder assembly out?? I did a Google search, but the vwvortex DIY on Interiors thread doesn't work anymore because of the changeover.

Any help would be appriciated.

-B-


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

lift up the little trap door thing that flips up when you push on it to make the cupholder pop out, and there should be little clips on either side of it that you can disengage with a flat head screwdriver.


----------



## MarksManB (Jul 2, 2002)

Got it, thanks... I thought that was it, but those suckers are tight. Had to take it out to clean it up. The springs got all gummed up. Not to mention the door itself was all gooey.


----------



## Toni 337 (Aug 17, 2011)

does anyone know how to take out the delete plate from a gli???? my buddy wants to swap my cup holders and hes gonna give me his delete ! please help

thanks

Toni 337 :beer:


----------

